

Small Victories: Host a website on Dropbox - rodriguezcommaj
http://smallvictori.es/

======
cocoflunchy
See also [http://www.site44.com/](http://www.site44.com/)

~~~
lubomir
Also this: [http://calepin.co/](http://calepin.co/)

~~~
slaven
Also [http://scriptogr.am](http://scriptogr.am)

~~~
isnotchicago
Also: [https://www.backlift.com/](https://www.backlift.com/)

~~~
coherentpony
Brilliant.

~~~
tregoning
Also: [http://pages.github.com/](http://pages.github.com/)

~~~
trevoro
Also: [http://harp.io](http://harp.io)

~~~
junkmailking
Also: [http://pancake.io](http://pancake.io) is pretty slick

~~~
tonydewan
Also: [http://paperplane.io](http://paperplane.io)

~~~
georgephillips
Also: [http://cloudcannon.com/](http://cloudcannon.com/)

------
deanpcmad
Yet another "host a website on Dropbox" service...

~~~
rfnslyr
You can say the same for literally every single product out there. The people
who have invented a truly unique idea, are the ones with an icon on your
homescreen ;)

It's a tight list to get on.

~~~
unknownian
>The people who have invented a truly unique idea, are the ones with an icon
on your homescreen

Are you being sarcastic?

~~~
rfnslyr
I was attempting to be somewhat clever.

------
killercup
Looks pretty easy if all you want is a simple blog.

I'm wondering about the pricing, though. It _seems_ free, but there is no word
about it.

~~~
rgbrenner
they have bandwidth caps.. so if you get more than a few GB of traffic in a
month, they'll take down your page.

and in an article posted here a few days ago (about their initial scaling),
they referred to people using Dropbox as a CDN as "illegitimate" users of the
service.

So it's probably fine for your (unpopular) personal blog/website.. but I
wouldn't use it for anything serious

~~~
eli
A blog platform that could disappear with zero notice if it gets popular
doesn't seem very useful to me.

------
jerrya
I like playing with various dropbox experiments.

What is the deal with dropbox these days? Is it okay to host websites out of
my dropbox via a dropbox associated app?

~~~
minimaxir
Dropbox has bandwidth limits for Public files. (I think 2GB/day for free
accounts)

~~~
unicornporn
No, it's 20 GB (for free accounts).
[https://www.dropbox.com/help/45/en](https://www.dropbox.com/help/45/en)

------
frakkingcylons
For those with bandwidth needs outstripping Dropbox, S3 is another good option
(although not as available for most people).

------
pbreit
Do any of the Dropbox-based solutions support custom domains at no cost?

~~~
pearkes
This one does. :)

